# 30-10-10



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

What are the weight for a ton of 30-10-10? My coop can't mix it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Down here in Texas a ton weighs 2000 #s. Devil made me do it. :lol:


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I like Tx Jim's answer better than mine. His made me laugh, mine gave me a headache

65 ¼ lbs of urea, 22 ¼ lbs of Super Triple and 16 2/3 lbs of 0-0-60 would get you within a gnat's arse of 30-10-10 units per acre with 104 1/6 lbs per acre

after I went back and re-read, I see you wanted per ton. dividing the 2000 by 104.15 times the lbs of each should get closer than what's below, but I wasn't gonna write down THAT many places past the decimal. I don't have a program, just using "hand grenade math" trying to get close.

1253 lbs urea
426.75 lbs super triple
320 lbs of 0-0-60
plus ONE ¼ lb hamburger (no cheese) to make the ton of 28.8-9.6-9.6, and I would say that's close enough for gummint work.

73, Mark

PS, I had a sammich and ain't so hungry now...

1232 lbs urea

250 lbs DAP

185 lbs Super Triple

333 lbs 0-60-0

and that surely is close enough for gummint work.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

What about using 34-0-0 instead of urea?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I come up with

56.52 Urea @ 46% = 26 units N

21.73 Dap gives you 3.91 units N and 10 units P

16.67 Potash gives you 19 units of K

total would be 95 lbs to the acre useing these products

Sooo doing it my way of thinking you cant really come up with 30-10-10 with the products we normally use here as a per ton ratio.Unless you added 5 lbs of 0-0-0 to the mix.

IDK why they figure it that way,its a lot simpilar to figure what nutrients you want per acre and mix it accordingl


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> IDK why they figure it that way,its a lot simpilar to figure what nutrients you want per acre and mix it accordingl


Exactly.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

rajela said:


> What about using 34-0-0 instead of urea?


Just for the general cranial exercise, 30-10-10 needs 600 units of N, 200 units of P and 200 units of K per ton.
I started backwards and calculated that I needed 200 units of K (using the stuff available from MY local bulk fertilizer mixer/supplier) one would need 333 1/3 pounds of 0-0-60 (333 1/3 x .60= 200 units or 200 units divided by .60=333 1/3) per ton. ***so you hit your "10"

The next calculation is P ( 200 units divided by .46 for DAP= 434 ¾ lbs per ton)***so you hit your "10"

Add the 434 ¾ and 333 1/3 to find that you have used @ 768 lbs leaving 1232 pounds remaining unaccounted-for in the ton

1232 x .34 (your supplier's commodity) = 418.8 pounds out of your needed 600...but you also got 434 ¾ pounds of DAP at .18 per cwt, so you picked up another 78 ¼ units of N making a total of @497 (we'll call it 500 for ease of my pea brain). 500 pounds of anything in a ton of anything is going to be ¼ of it or .25
So the best you're going to get is 25-10-10 with 34-0-0, Dap, and 0-0-60; in my calculations, 30-10-10 cannot be made with 34-0-0, Dap, and 0-0-60

You CAN have 30-<10-10, 25-10-10 or 30-10-<10 You can have two of the three numbers that you want in a ratio mix, but not all three of the numbers that you want with 34-0-0, 18-46-0, 0-46-0 and/or 0-0-60...need 46-0-0 to be able to bring the ratio to the numbers that you want.

&#8230; "the numbers that you want" leads me to point out Cy's comment. He is absolutely correct in that it is easiest to pick the units that one wants per acre and then spread the pounds of mix that it takes to make the units instead of picking the pounds that one wants to spread then trying to mix the cocktail to get the units that you desire to be contained within a specific weight.
So say that you wanted to spread APPROX a ton to the acre, but what you really want to accomplish is getting the equivalent of a ton of 30-10-10, you would use the 768 lbs of 18-46-0 and 0-0-60 along with 1535 lbs of 34-0-0 for a total of 2303 lbs. The 2300 lbs would ACTUALLY be a cocktail of 26-8.7-8.7, but would give the EXACT same units of an even ton of 30-10-10.
It all depends on what you are attempting to ascertain, as to which way you want to calculate. If looking for units per acre to apply, use Cy's way is the way to go. If you want a specific ratio to be contained within a finite weight, it takes a sharper pencil and more bourbon....and 46-0-0

I like to figure it seven ways from Sunday for my benefit, because I'm brand-new to the fertilizer front and am trying to understand all that I can about it. To me figuring what I need per acre or figuring the cocktail, has given me a greater understanding. Three months ago, I had to ask such questions as "which number is the K" and I would get answered with an eyeroll "the last one".
Any more that I can do to help or lend understanding, I will do what is within my mental agility...so don't expect too much.

73, Mark
PS It never hurts to double check my math as I can't read my own scribbles sometimes... 'specially after the bourbon.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I figure what I need vs. what I can afford and let the coop run the numbers every way to Sunday.....what ever is the cheapest that gets the closest to my target......spread it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just follow somedevildawg suggestion and spread it, but would suggest using glasswrongsize's bourbon after spreading (not before) for some reason. :lol:


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

So if I used Urea then this would get me as close as I will get to the mix I am wanting.

1232 lbs of 46-0-0

434.75 lbs of 18-46-0

333.25 lbs of 0-0-60

--------------

2,000 lbs


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Yup, that will get you 32-10-10...if that is close enough for you. If that is not close enough for your requirements, to get the percentages correct, you will need to use something like Super Triple (0-46-0) which is available here and is cheaper than DAP. If, for some reason, you NEED the ratio to be exact, the formula for the urea, dap, super triple, 0-60-0 is above. If you get your pencil good and sharp, you can get down to the 100ths of a pound and get the ratios exact. 
73, Mark


----------

